# E-Mail ohne Outlook(oder ähnliches)



## ChrisLem (2. August 2002)

Hi, 
ich hab folgendes Problem, ich will eine E-Mail verschicken, ohne PHP, ohne das man den Inhalt etc in Outlook sieht (d.h, Outlook wird gestartet und alles ist vorgegeben und mann müsste theoretisch nur auf senden klicken) und so, das man es von einem normalen Rechner aus verschicken kann (die seite liegt nicht im Netz sondern auf einem Rechner bzw in einem Netzwerk (OHNE PHP!!!). Geht das nicht mit Javascript oder so??? Wäre cool wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte!

MFG Christian


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. August 2002)

ne
wenn du keinen mailto: link machen willst wirst du um php nicht drum rum kommen


----------



## wo0zy (2. August 2002)

und wenn du das von deinem rechner aus machen willst hast du echt keine andere möglichkeit ausser auf irgendwelche programme zurück zu greifen. bei php musst du sogar noch sendmail einrichten.

darf man fragen warum du kein mailprogramm benutzen willst? ansonsten kannst du dich doch bei gmx oder einem anderen freemail anbieter registrieren und von da aus im internet deine mails verschicken


----------



## ChrisLem (2. August 2002)

Ich will ja garnicht meine eigenen Mails verschicken. Es geht um ein Flashprogramm, ein Spiel in dem Fragen sind, die antworten auf die Fragen sollen dann an eine E-Mailadresse geschickt werden und dann kann mein Bruder die Auswerten! Das Programm ist für ihn und wird im BMW-Frankfurt benutzt. Im Intranet... und die sind so veraltet das die nichtmal PHP laufen haben...


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. August 2002)

es gibt soweit ich weiss nur diese beiden möglichkeiten.
aber wenn das ganze eh nur im intranet laufen soll, dann wird einer von euch sicher zugang zum server haben, oder? php zu installieren sollte keine kunst sein. kostet doch nichts.


----------



## ChrisLem (3. August 2002)

Stell dir vor, es gibt eine große firma namens BMW, diese Firma hat in Frankfurt ein Intranet, mein Bruder ist ein kleiner dummer Angestellter (dumm = ironie, abi mit 1.1, Politologie-VWL-Student), er jobbt da. Jetzt soll er für den Chef was machen, wovon der 0 AHNUNG hat, jetzt soll mein Bruder der KA von PHP hat am Intranet rumfuschen... und denkst du jetzt ist deine Antwort von oben noch logisch?

PS: Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen, du wusstest es ja nicht...

MFG Christian


----------



## wo0zy (3. August 2002)

mann könnte vieleicht was mit dem dosfenster und dem net send befehl machen. es muss aber ein nt-basierendes system vohanden sein soweit ich weiß.

ansonsten wende dich mal an die programmierer hier die könnten dir vieleicht auch weiterhelfen


----------



## P.K. (3. August 2002)

geht das nicht mit Formulare, die verenden sich auch, wenn outlook nicht eingerichtet ist.


----------



## ChrisLem (3. August 2002)

P.K. wenn du dazu was findest schreibs hinein... das mit dem proggn will ich vermeiden... da muss es doch noch eine andere möglichkeit geben oder? wer was weiß plz help

MFG Christian


----------

